# Cj brown walleye



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

What is the trick for the walleye? I am out today been coming here for 5 years and yet to catch walleye, I've trolled cranks worm harnesses and jig and only catch crappie. I a about to give up on this lake please help.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Take a look at an old thread ... CJ water temps, 400 + pages of info on CJ


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

I looked a while back and couldn't find it I tried intimidators swim baits and still no luck I'm out trolling today fingers crossed


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fish a couple hundred yards in front of the marina walls... Cast an 1/8 ounce jig with a crawler and keep it on the bottom.


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

Over in the hole do you guys use flipper tails with your jigs or just head and worm thanks by the way.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Not the boat ramp walls....fish in front The rock marina walls... There's several drop offs and depth changes ... Fish the shallower water... Just put a big ol worm on the jig and basically keep it on the bottom the whole retrieve... You're bound to pick up at least a few walleye.... Dinks or not


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I burned out a hub on my trailer so I've been off the water this year. It's fixed now so I'll be back out this week. When I started hunting Walleyes out there in 1998 it took me into the second year before I got one. And... it was a lot easier then! 

There are several successful techniques and you just have to find the one you like and get good at. I can troll but I don't like it. I have also never caught a Walleye on Brent's Keitechs. My "go-to" is jigging with a 1/8 or 1/16 oz pink/red/chartreuse jig with 1/2 crawler. I use a minnow if the water temp is under 60°. I use a med-light, fast rod with 8 lb braid line. Pitch it out into the breeze and let it fall completely to the bottom. Lift and drop it back without letting the line completely slack. A Walleye will virtually always hit it on the fall or pin it to the bottom so there is weight when you lift again. The "hit" is nothing more than a light tick on the line most of the time. Tons of guys never feel them hit. A 6 lb Walleye often hits just like a 7" Crappie. I almost never use an anchor as it gets in the way and may disturb things down there. The Terrova motor has made that a lot easier unless it's really windy. I also use a fluorocarbon leader although that may not make much difference in that water.

When the water temp is in the 70's the best jigging areas are in 9 - 12 feet of water. There are several areas like that around the lake. Look for the stationary boats and join the pack at a "respectful" distance. Most of us "old timers" that are still out there are happy to give some tips to learners, but not to "pay lakers" who just barge in and crowd spots.

Keep the faith. With this weather the prime season is just now beginning. Should be good until into July.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah I saw people stacked up at the end of the road toward the beach. I don't like to get close to many people so I don't bother them. I really appreciate all the help. I work a lot but when I'm out I'm in a white 621 Ranger love to meet you guys sometime thanks.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm in a 19ft white and blue Sylvan. I'm usually in one of about 4 general areas. Say hello sometime. This is my first Spring since retiring so I hope to be out there a lot in the next several weeks! I'll still do some weekends just to keep up with my buddies who still have to work during the week!


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

Sounds good thanks.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hit C.J. at 6:30 this morning. Air temp in the upper 40s - water temp 60° at the ramp. By the time I left at 10:30 it was up to 62.5°. I also have an auxiliary temp probe that goes down 15 feet and it was showing 60° pretty much everywhere I dropped it. I managed two bluegills, one snagged shad, a keeper Walleye and an "eater" catfish on jig and worm. All went back to swim again. Another "experienced" boat had one nice Walleye. Baitfish are up on the humps and there's a feeling that the predicted warm up this week will light things up by the weekend. I'll be out again Friday and/or Saturday to find out!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

That's awesome might have to take day off Friday. I have my daughter this weekend maybe I can coax her into going fishing. I gave up on walleye and went crappie fishing. I know some brush piles and old barn I usually do good at but wondering where the big ones are only caught a few drinks. Usually fished deeper for crappie. Didn't know if water temp has them in the shallows.


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

You been out at all blueboat98? I'm heading out now to see if night is better with the rain all weekend. I saw a white and blue sylvan in 43072 area didn't know if that was yours.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, I'm afraid I've been out a lot with nothing to show for it. Water temp has skyrocketed into the upper 70s in 10 days. I have not found another Walleye since the last report. I'm not alone. I only know of one other guy who got a few Walleyes in a short period of time a week ago. If anyone is catching anything they are certainly keeping it a secret. I'm on an "every other day" schedule until something starts happening. I'll be out again tomorrow if weather permits.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm going to start hitting it on the week ends blue ill let you know were there at


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

I was there yesterday trolling from 5P until dark. Several white bass and a few small crappie. I could not find em.


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

I was out yesterday about same time as well. People I talked to weren't having any luck either.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Got out Sunday. Not a lot of fish in general for 2 people and 7 hours of fishing, 3 gills, 4 crappie, 3 perch, 3 cats and 4 white bass. We did manage to find 3 eyes, a 14 3/4", 8" on jig and worm in 9 fow and a 23 1/2" on a blade bait in 15 fow.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad you finally found a good one, Dave. Yesterday was especially frustrating because all of the factors that are supposed to mean good Walleye fishing were there, except for the fish. Did you get it in that spot where I last saw you?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

usually don`t do this but... if you are using 1 rod rig another with a long shank "glo" pink/ orange ice jig, make my own. put it under a slip bobber rigged ice float with the smallest leach can get hooked thru it`s sucker. do not know why but this "pan fish" rig often outfishes my walleye rigs. use the SMALLEST leaches you can get. used to pay C and J to set aside the smallest leaches for me as "panfish bait" until screwed up and showed the nice older lady the fanged "panfish" that caught on them... suddenly they no longer had any more smaller leaches ! this rig works best moving slowly or anchored obviously. destroy/ delete this post after reading it...everyone else just ignore it !


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

Not sure how


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

okay 1st you put the bobber stop on, would go about 12- 16" from the bottom depth (prefer the barbell types myself) then add the top bobber bead. usually rig the ice bobber thru a WD-40 straw about 4" long (be careful that you get a CLEAN cut !) then tie on the "glo" jig. will usually use a #8 longest shank hook can get with a 1/32th sinker carefully pinched on with at least 3 individually dried coats of orange/ pink "glo" paint. test the rig and if necessary "fine tune" it with a micro split shot until it deploys yet barely floats. ideally want it to dip under each wave top only to p back up. if a fish breaths too hard on this rig down she goes without the fish feeling ANY resistance what so ever... you are welcome !


----------



## ryanrieds (Apr 10, 2014)

I meant not sure how to delete the post lol


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> destroy/ delete this post after reading it...everyone else just ignore it !


i read it and then saw your message at the end so i immediately forgot it


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> usually don`t do this but... if you are using 1 rod rig another with a long shank "glo" pink/ orange ice jig, make my own. put it under a slip bobber rigged ice float with the smallest leach can get hooked thru it`s sucker. do not know why but this "pan fish" rig often outfishes my walleye rigs. use the SMALLEST leaches you can get. used to pay C and J to set aside the smallest leaches for me as "panfish bait" until screwed up and showed the nice older lady the fanged "panfish" that caught on them... suddenly they no longer had any more smaller leaches ! this rig works best moving slowly or anchored obviously. destroy/ delete this post after reading it...everyone else just ignore it !


Viper..I knew it


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm back on the water in the morning, (Thursday.) We'll see if this cooldown has had any effect on the fishies. It can't be much worse!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Made it out by 6:30 or so. The lake was like a sheet of glass. The water temperature was down to 69.5 from nearly 80 on Sunday. Fished a number of spots pretty hard with jig and worm. Lots of 'gills and small Crappie. Finally found one 22" Walleye at about 8:45 A.M. Could not find another one after that while going through 3 dozen crawlers. A guy near me got one short Walleye and one small keeper at 11:00. Another guy at the ramp reported a limit on Monday but that they had shut off since then. So, it continues to be Hit or Miss throughout the lake. I reloaded on worms on the way out and the guy there says "they turn on for 15 minutes then shut down again."

I'm hardcore. I'll be out again tomorrow if weather permits or Saturday if not.

See you out there.

MC


----------

